# Surfing Safari New England style



## MSnowy (Oct 24, 2019)

Yesterday was typical New England weather, rainy miserable morning and a beautiful sunny afternoon. I took a ride along the water and saw these guys catching some waves in chilly 55*F Atlantic water.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow, nice set.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 24, 2019)

Great shots.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 24, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Wow, nice set.


 
Thanks Smoke


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 24, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> Great shots.



Thank you Ron


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2019)

Really nice set. It's amazing how some really good sunlight can make all the difference in action shots, well done!
I'm guessing the guys hair in the 3rd pic will come out when he gets out of that cold water.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2019)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 24, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Really nice set. It's amazing how some really good sunlight can make all the difference in action shots, well done!
> I'm guessing the guys hair in the 3rd pic will come out when he gets out of that cold water.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 24, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!



That's what I say in midsummer when the high water temp is 72*f


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 25, 2019)

Really good action shots............


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice images, looks like  fun


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice set.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Really good action shots............





Original katomi said:


> Nice images, looks like  fun





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice set.



Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold just looking at these!  Great set.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 25, 2019)

Great set. I love the gray haired guy.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 25, 2019)

Excellent job capturing the action, You can almost feel the rush of riding the wave!


----------



## PJM (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice action shots.  I like the guy taking the dive.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 25, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Cold just looking at these!  Great set.



Thanks. I live 2 miles from the ocean and haven't been in it in 15 years it's juast way to cold for me year round


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 25, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Great set. I love the gray haired guy.





Jeff G said:


> Excellent job capturing the action, You can almost feel the rush of riding the wave!





PJM said:


> Nice action shots.  I like the guy taking the dive.



Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Cold just looking at these!  Great set.
> ...



We swim in the ocean in southern Maine but I don’t go in until August.


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 25, 2019)

Great set of awesome action captures. Freeze framed with perfect lighting. It was cold during the morning hours here in the mid-atlantic also. We were traveling east, the temps in the low forties and I saw a couple of guys on motorcycles. These surfers are really dedicate too!


----------



## Irishwhistler (Oct 27, 2019)

Beautiful set of action images Mike.  Good on ye.

Cheers,
Mike ☘️


----------



## baturn (Oct 27, 2019)

These are great. Nicely done!


----------

